# Adding screen room to deck?



## zuren (Feb 13, 2015)

My wife and I are looking to add a screen room to our deck. We live in a wetter, buggy area and learned last year that our 2 year old reacts badly to mosquito bites. For background, the deck is 12x20' and elevated using four 4x6" posts. It is attached to the house via a ledger board.

Initially we explored the idea of making the deck covered with a permanent roof that tied into the house roof. We quickly learned that due to the way the deck is constructed, it would not support the weight, wind load, or snow load of such a structure. To go that route, we would have to tear the deck off the house and start from scratch. Then I asked about doing a more traditional pergola covering the full deck. Again, I was told that the deck would not safely hold the load. This is my final attempt and wanted the bounce the idea here first...

This is my inspiration:

















https://www.mosquitocurtains.com/1-porch-screening-situations/8A-open-deck-screen-patio.html

My idea is to replace railing posts K, H, and F with new 4x4 posts that are 80"+ tall as well as installing a new 4x4 at location "(L)" (first image below). This would frame in a 10x12' section of the deck. I would then tie the posts together similar to what is shown above, maybe a bit more decorative. Then I would work with a screen company to create the enclosure.

I figure this approach is saving me some weight by replacing some of the existing posts. The roof becomes a panel of screen rather than a physical roof (covered porch) or lumber cross members (traditional pergola) that comes down at the end of the season.

The overall height of the room won't be taller than 87"; the surface of the deck to the soffit is only 88" so I don't have a ton to work with.

I tried looking into freestanding screen rooms but nothing seems to work with the height of our soffit and mating it to the house (to leave the sliding door open) would require extensive customization. I plan to talk to the designers down at the local builder's supply (not a box store) but wanted to fly this idea here for feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Take down the gutter, remove the facia board and nail rafters to the existing rafters , frame out , plywood the roof, also remember to put screen on the underside of your deck or the insects can still get in..When you nail the new rafter, be sure and face nail them up about 4 ft...


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

If you do as described by Ron you would need to remove the soffit along that portion. Put a header under the rafters lag screwed into the studs on the house wall to support the roof all along the wall, just under the new rafters, using ties to attach rafter on top of header. Use the same thickness plywood as the house roof and shingle. But this roof will probably need to be flatter to provide enough wall height at the eave, I would worry about ice dam and a leak. Also would need to remove the railing posts and run them all the way to the ground and set them on piers to support the weight of the roof with snow load since the deck is cantilevered past the deck support....James


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If you do it like the one in the picture, it will be destroyed by the first heavy snowfall or ice storm.

It wouldn't be that difficult to add more support under the deck to carry the extra loads, and the roof needs enough slope to shed precipitation.

Since it would only be useful in Summer, I'd consider setting up a screenhouse on the deck that can be taken down when not needed. You'll save a ton of money and lots of headaches.

https://www.vminnovations.com/Produ...0-Foot-Instant-Screen-House.html?rd=gpf_81894



> Coleman Back Home 12 x 10-Foot Instant Screen House
> $196.95


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

The only way I can see to do it without having problems is to remove deck posts on both corners and the center, using 6x6 treated that are 30" in the ground in place of those, run a ridge board out to the center 6x6 and frame in a gable roof.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

For screens, find someone who can custom make them using square aluminum tubing for frames. Those can be made in lengths and heights to fit your openings.


----------

